# Badgers



## herbie57_57 (Feb 20, 2010)

Anyone have a good set for badgers?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I can't help you there, But it is good to see you back. It's been awhile.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Badgers aren't to hard to catch most of the time. Bed in a couple #3's in front of the den about 12-14" from the entance hole. Do not put your stake under the trap. Dig a shallow trench away from the trap the full lenght of the chain {you don't want him to get down in the hole or you'll have to get the shovel---thats always fun}and that's the stake location. Use a good long stake because once he's caught,he's going to tear up the place and do some digg'in and they will dig out short stakes. Badgers have a habit of going some places fast. If your traps are too far out on the mound,you'll miss him when he comes out and turns to the left or right. If you miss him when he goes hunting he might not be back for a week or two since they have other dens they use and travel alot.

I prefer a coni in the den entrance---that's pretty simple. Badgers will go right into a cage trap if the trap is large enough,but make sure it's a heavy trap or he'll tear it up. Snares aren't a good idea since they may not make a good catch {head and foot through the loop} and the animal will chew through the cable and be gone.

Good luck on the Badgers "57"---they are a thrill to catch.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey "57"---I got to thinking that you may not be trapping a den. In that case a flat set or dirt hole set would be best. I use a 2"Dia. X 6-8"deep hole with tainted {not rotten because badgers like fresh meat} rabbit,mice or ground squirrel meat for bait. The small size of the hole will prevent him from doing the old grab and run and keep him around the set longer if he has to dig for it. Some badger gland lure by the hole or some sun rendered fish oil 2-3' up in the air will work as a long range call. If I'm targeting badgers, I'll put my fish oil on a 3" cotton ball attached to a 8" piece of string above the dirt hole set. Coyotes and reds tend to not like the looks of the cotton ball and will stay away from the set for a couple of nights giving you a better chance for the badger to put his foot into one of your steel bracelets. This set works good for bobcats too---wouldn't that be rotten luck to have to take a 300 dollar cat home with you lol.

USE A LONG TRAP STAKE


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Catcapper:
Was just looking at the Ten. Fur Auction sales,thinking about Badgers, they are not worth much, there overall averages were sure low, WOW, bobcat didn't go very high. They must be worth more around your area?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Southeast critters dont prime up like they do up here in the Rockies---check out the prices on western heavies. My cats average $401.00 last year. I've got 4 hunters coming out this fall strickly for bobcats---they could care less about coyote and fox. I'm adding 15 more cage traps to my line this year,so between the hunters and the trapping, I won't get a minute of rest.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Southeast critters dont prime up like they do up here in the Rockies---check out the prices on western heavies. My cats average $401.00 last year. I've got 4 hunters coming out this fall strickly for bobcats---they could care less about coyote and fox. I'm adding 15 more cage traps to my line this year,so between the hunters and the trapping, I won't get a minute of rest.


 Was going to check out western fur & exchange on prices, have to take the raccoon hound for booster shots across the line, so will check in later. many badgers around your area?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Don't forget to put the muzzle on the raccoon hound---for the Vet's protection of course lol. There's some good size badgers down in the desert. Up here they dont get very big and aren't worth trapping. They do a good job keeping the ground squirrels and picket pins in check.


----------



## herbie57_57 (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks guys I've been using leg holds and snares, but have been thinking about some 220s. We have quite a few, trying to get rid of them so they stop digging in the corn fields.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Don't know that I would use 220's, there borderline in size and strength, 330's is what I'd use, and # 3 for leghold's, there tough critters. Its better to have to much trap than not enough!


----------



## herbie57_57 (Feb 20, 2010)

can't use anything bigger than a 220 on land or I would go up to a 330.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

herbie57_57 said:


> can't use anything bigger than a 220 on land or I would go up to a 330.


What can you use? your using legholds now? what size? what have you caught? Have you tried any of Catcapper's recommendations?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Badgers? We don't need no steenking badgers!


----------



## herbie57_57 (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm using #3s or a double coil #2. I also am using snares but want something that will be a little more reliable. I was thinking 220s but didn't know if they would be big enough. Catcapper you have some good ideas, what size conibears are you using?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

herbie57_57 said:


> I'm using #3s or a double coil #2. I also am using snares but want something that will be a little more reliable. I was thinking 220s but didn't know if they would be big enough. Catcapper you have some good ideas, what size conibears are you using?


He would probabaly be using 330's, 220's are very borderline, as is #2's, there very tough animals, close to the wolverine but do not have their attitude. Like I said above its better to have to much trap than not enough, using to light of trap will only get you tore up gear and lots of work for nothing, will also have to check the traps quite regular using light gear.


----------

